# Blue Planet 2: National Treasure Fish Bothering.



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

Right, first episode just started;lets see if it was worth paying my licence fee.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep.. That sequence was Bob on


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 29, 2017)

When he dies it's going to be worse than Princess Di 

Tbf the man is an actual legend.

I'm watching x factor on catch up  and recording BP2. I don't want to hear any of you slagging off the great man in the meantime


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

Fish jumping out of the water to catch birds in flight! Astounding and astoundingly filmed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 29, 2017)

A380 said:


> Fish jumping out of the water to catch birds in flight! Astounding and astoundingly filmed.


No spoilers please


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

This is a prime example of why the licence fee is worth every penny. BBC at its grandest.

It also showcases high definition television quite gloriously, far better than films or sports.


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> No spoilers please





Spoiler



OK


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> This is a prime example of why the licence fee is worth every penny. BBC at its grandest.
> 
> It also showcases high definition television quite gloriously, far better than films or sports.


Yes, it’s gorgeous.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

Transgender fish FTW


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 29, 2017)

A380 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OK


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> Transgender fish FTW


The Mail will complain about it in any case, just because it’s made by the BBC.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

The thing with the dolphins and the false killer whales. So they meet up every year and go hunting together? Woah.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

That is one unattractive fish.


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2017)

Stunning. That and the Archers alone would be worth my licence. 

It’s what the BBC is brilliant at.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 29, 2017)

A380 said:


> Right, first episode just started;lets see if it was worth paying my licence fee.


A bit much to expect one programme to be worth the fee, but this is why the BBC is so great. What commercial company would spend 4 years making a nature documentary?

Loved it. My only (minor) complaint is the over-use of dramatic music. With the amazing footage and Attenborough, you don't need the music too, it's over-egging the pudding a bit.


----------



## Supine (Oct 29, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The thing with the dolphins and the false killer whales. So they meet up every year and go hunting together? Woah.



I mean, that's proper community, proper intelligence, right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The thing with the dolphins and the false killer whales. So they meet up every year and go hunting together? Woah.


It's like a cetacean Glasto


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

Felt a bit weepy about the forlorn walruses scrapping over melting icebergs.
Reminded me a bit of that scene in Titanic


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Felt a bit weepy about the forlorn walruses scrapping over melting icebergs.
> Reminded me a bit of that scene in Titanic


I felt very sorry about the walruses too, though I must say I did not make a connection with Titanic as I would have been delighted if both Di Caprio and Winslet had sunk to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> I felt very sorry about the walruses too, though I must say I did not make a connection with Titanic as I would have been delighted if both Di Caprio and Winslet had sunk to the bottom of the sea.


It was more the feeling that Winslet/the Walrus gang should have made room for just another little one. (Winslet had loads more room on her ice shard than those walruses)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> (Winslet had loads more room on her ice shard than those walruses)



It was some wood panelling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It was some wood panelling.


Wevs


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Wevs



Forums poster Orang Utan: "Facts aren't important".


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Forums poster Orang Utan: "Facts aren't important".


It doesn't matter if it's a shard of ice or a bit of wood, the comparison still stands


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2017)

Paint me like one of your French walruses Jack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

A380 said:


> Paint me like one of your French walruses Jack.


It's a thing:


----------



## Spod (Oct 30, 2017)

Fugly fish competition winner. The women fish think 'That bloke-fish is a big ugly dudley but its a look I like and am going to take"


----------



## kabbes (Oct 30, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> When he dies it's going to be worse than Princess Di
> 
> Tbf the man is an actual legend.
> 
> I'm watching x factor on catch up  and recording BP2. I don't want to hear any of you slagging off the great man in the meantime


Does anybody know how much input Attenborough has into these programmes at this point in his life?  Does he suggest things and create the narrative and so forth?  Or does he just do some voice over?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

One thing that slightly bothered me was that Attenborough was a bit cagey about climate change - he wouldn't say for sure that the melting icecaps were down to human activity. He said something like '*almost* certainly' - is this a sop to the climate change deniers?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 30, 2017)

I wonder who they are lining up to replace Attenborough. They are some big chinos to fill...


----------



## Spod (Oct 30, 2017)

I suspect just the voiceovers but that fine by me. I remember a series over 10 years ago where they hoisted him up an abseil to a tropical forest canopy despite looking a bit frail and thinking "do they really need to do that?" He's done his time putting life and limb on the line, leave that to Steve Backshall and others. 



kabbes said:


> Does anybody know how much input Attenborough has into these programmes at this point in his life?  Does he suggest things and create the narrative and so forth?  Or does he just do some voice over?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> One thing that slightly bothered me was that Attenborough was a bit cagey about climate change - he wouldn't say for sure that the melting icecaps were down to human activity. He said something like '*almost* certainly' - is this a sop to the climate change deniers?


This is the language of the IPCC (although I think they use *virtually* certain)

EDIT: Yep



From http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar5/wg1/WG1AR5_Chapter01_FINAL.pdf

EDIT EDIT: This sort of careful qualification of scientific language is of course used all the time by deniers to drive their wedges into.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Spod said:


> I suspect just the voiceovers but that fine by me.



He did the script for the narration on Planet Earth 2 just last year

How Sir David Attenborough puts a script together for Planet Earth and records the voiceover

But, yeah, he's been more involved deeply in the "Life" series going way back. They were very much his baby.


----------



## binka (Oct 30, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I wonder who they are lining up to replace Attenborough. They are some big chinos to fill...


There will be by Royal Appointment the Crown's Official David Attenborough Impersonator so that for as long as there is an England the nature documentaries will be done properly


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2017)

Fish jumping out of the sea and eating birds wtf?

Ace programme. One of my favourite bits was just a slo-mo bit of a wave breaking. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Chz (Oct 31, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Does anybody know how much input Attenborough has into these programmes at this point in his life?  Does he suggest things and create the narrative and so forth?  Or does he just do some voice over?


They did have him larking about in a submarine off the Great Barrier Reef a couple of years back because he said he really, really wanted to do that. So I imagine he's as involved as he wants to be. It's not like there's anyone at the Beeb that could say "No" to him. 

I do worry that they're not trying very hard to find a decent replacement. I know he's The Man and all that when it comes to these things, but they've got to let someone have a go at least. Just to see if there is actually anyone capable of lending 75% of the gravitas. It's not like they keep DA for exports, because the Americans normally re-dub him.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2017)

This is what I pay a licence fee for and I don't really do wildlife programmes. Surprised no one has mentioned the killer whales hunting down the dolphins; more suspense and drama than jaws!



Orang Utan said:


> One thing that slightly bothered me was that Attenborough was a bit cagey about climate change - he wouldn't say for sure that the melting icecaps were down to human activity. He said something like '*almost* certainly' - is this a sop to the climate change deniers?



I think DA is retiring from the documentary thing and is devoting the rest of his life to climate change.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 31, 2017)

There's a good accompanying podcast, podcast fans


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> One thing that slightly bothered me was that Attenborough was a bit cagey about climate change - he wouldn't say for sure that the melting icecaps were down to human activity. He said something like '*almost* certainly' - is this a sop to the climate change deniers?



Science cannot prove any theory or model beyond all doubt. So despite the overwhelming evidence of anthropogenic climate change, it would still be inaccurate to say that it is 'certain' that we're the ones melting the ice caps.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2017)

That's a strong statement and I wouldn't disagree with you, but to add that it is a proven fact that the planet earth has continually undergone climate change over the years. We know we had an ice age, which thawed. History is repeating itself, though we are probably helping to speed up the change.
alas, this detracts from the brilliance of the programme.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2017)

Just watched it stoned. Watched that bit with the wave breaking in slow motion 5 times.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 31, 2017)

Love this...Just wish they'd stop giving airtime to those murdering shitcunt killer whales.

The majesty, splendour and colour of the oceans, including a starfish who feeds like I feel ALL THE TIME...And then the tone changes and it's "And here comes the Orca. Cue dead sea lions/walrusses/cuddly innocent something/baby wales/(and now) herring in 5, 4, 3...

SeaWorlds too good for 'em


----------



## Maggot (Nov 5, 2017)

It's on again soon. Can't remember the last time I looked forward to a programme like this.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 5, 2017)

I wanted to find out more about the fish with the see through head!

Amazing stuff


----------



## D'wards (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't often use the word amazing, but tonight's episode was literally amazing. I love the deep sea stuff


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 5, 2017)

That 2nd episode might well be the single most jaw-dropping nature show I've ever seen. Brine lake on the sea floor? Get the fuck out! Giant squids eating each other? Exploring the depths of the Mariana Trench? My flabber is well and truly ghasted.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 5, 2017)

And the convulsing eel


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 5, 2017)

D'wards said:


> And the convulsing eel


Apart from the extraordinary footage of the passing sword-fish I was impressed with the drone shots of the survey boat,a sizeable ship no doubt,but apparently match-box size among the ice-bergs some of which were described as being similar in size to Hyde Park.If Jacques Cousteau was looking in somehow he'd have loved this series.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2017)

Incredible as always. And, as always, beautifully described by Attenborough. Not much in the last week has anything made me happier than to hear him intone "The casualties of decades accumulate around the margins".


----------



## Maggot (Nov 5, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I wanted to find out more about the fish with the see through head!
> 
> Amazing stuff


Me too! and the imprisoned shrimps.

Incredible stuff!


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2017)

I want a pet sea frog with its tiny legs.

Oh, and those bottom dwelling sharks are amazing and have almost human-like eyes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 6, 2017)

Astounding and wondrous. Loving it.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I wanted to find out more about the fish with the see through head!
> 
> Amazing stuff


Look at it. JUST LOOK AT IT!











And then there was this guy:


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah yes - was that 2nd pic called the snaggle-tooth fish or was it something similar? Imagine bumping into that fucker as you were going for a quiet morning swim


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 6, 2017)

What were they called again? I almost fell asleep as I was hanging so didn't catch the name.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 6, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> When he dies it's going to be worse than Princess Di
> 
> Tbf the man is an actual legend.


If the human race was granted one person to clone by a benevolent alien species, I can't think of anyone better.


----------



## starfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Stunning again.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2017)

BristolTechno said:


> What were they called again? I almost fell asleep as I was hanging so didn't catch the name.


The barrel eye fish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If the human race was granted one person to clone by a benevolent alien species, I can't think of anyone better.


steady on, he's no saint


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2017)

This was the only thing that persuaded me to watch tv on a Sunday night.


----------



## A380 (Nov 6, 2017)

Imagine having a transparent head so you could look up through your own skull?


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2017)

That toxic brine lake at the bottom of the sea was mental.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 6, 2017)

Episode one was the most watched TV programme of the year so far, with a one-week consolidated of 14.1 million. That's actually really pretty cool I reckon.

Blue Planet II is year's most watched British TV show


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep, that was fantastic. That brine lake thing looked like something from Dante's Inferno. Really weird, eerie. When the eel went into toxic shock and nearly ended up in it forever.  Great programme - I'm even enjoying the 'making of' bits at the end. I normally skip that bit.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 7, 2017)

The podcast has an interview with the producer lady who went down in the sub. The bit where it sprung a leak


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2017)

Brief clip with Doug Allen, a cameraman on Blue Planet, who seems lovely and funny. It's about a close encounter with a walrus
BBC Radio 4 - Funny in Four, Blue Planet cameraman on walrus attack


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

Voley said:


> Yep, that was fantastic. That brine lake thing looked like something from Dante's Inferno. Really weird, eerie. When the eel went into toxic shock and nearly ended up in it forever.  Great programme - I'm even enjoying the 'making of' bits at the end. I normally skip that bit.


Man, you've been missing out. This is often the most interesting bit.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 9, 2017)

Really loving this series, the how they filmed it was great


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Episode one was the most watched TV programme of the year so far, with a one-week consolidated of 14.1 million. That's actually really pretty cool I reckon.
> 
> Blue Planet II is year's most watched British TV show


I am pleased but hardly surprised. 
UK television is a like a open sewer of shit at the moment and this is pure gold.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 12, 2017)

We save it up and watch it with a big spliff....mindblowing. I can rewatch and rewatch every episode.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Yon bobbit worm thing is one scary Sarlacc mofo.*

* not an actual quote from Sir David.


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2017)

* coral triangle *


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2017)

Aren't the turtles handsome creatures? 

I wonder if any heads rolled after they missed the spawning by a few hours, then had to wait a year?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 12, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I wonder if any heads rolled after they missed the spawning by a few hours, then had to wait a year?



I doubt it, they surely budget for lots of shoots not going according to plan.


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Aren't the turtles handsome creatures?
> 
> I wonder if any heads rolled after they missed the spawning by a few hours, then had to wait a year?



It was a different team filming in year 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

Was the bobbit named after the fella whose wife cut his johnson off?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Was the bobbit named after the fella whose wife cut his johnson off?


Blimey, it was named after his wife: Eunice aphroditois - Wikipedia


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Was the bobbit named after the fella whose wife cut his johnson off?



It's the colloquial name for Eunice aphroditois. It's named after Lorena, rather than John though.

edit: Damn, son


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

They should have called it a Graboid instead


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They should have called it a Graboid instead



Haha, very much agreed. The very rare instance of scientists not being nerdy enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Haha, very much agreed. The very rare instance of scientists not being nerdy enough.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2017)

Or the asteroid-dwelling fellow in The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 13, 2017)

Exogorth!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 14, 2017)

Really enjoyed the latest episode (3). Especially the Into the Blue segment re the filming of the Marbled Groupers. Award winning material this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep, and having to wait another year to film that sequence because they missed it despite everything being in place the first time.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 15, 2017)

David Attenborough reportedly ‘most watched creature on the planet’:

Blue Planet II is so popular that it reportedly caused internet problems in China when millions of viewers tried to stream it at the same time.


----------



## A380 (Nov 19, 2017)

5000 Dolphins? Astounding


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2017)

Jaw dropping tonight. The film quality is simply stunning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2017)

Catching up on last week's episode. The sea frog fish, that walks!!, was like something out of a Hironymous Bosch painting!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2017)

Aw man, you just know that they really hoped to find the whale shark spawning ground, but just couldn't get it. The ambition, though, is amazing.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2017)

Albatrosses are cool. Here's a rather poignant story about one of them called Albert, who for many decades flew in the wrong direction in order to find a mate

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Highlands and Islands | No romance for lovesick albatross


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 19, 2017)

My daughter watched it with us and got very emotional about the albatrosses. Proper sobbing when their chick left. And I KNEW there was going to be bad news at the end. I was looking at Mrs SI going "should we turn it off" but we didn't. More tears.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Aw man, you just know that they really hoped to find the whale shark spawning ground, but just couldn't get it. The ambition, though, is amazing.


Next series I reckon. 

Another great one tonight. Superpod of 5000 dolphins. Ace. There's seen-it-all-before fisherman on the Isles of Scilly who still rave about the superpod of several hundred they had out there a few years back.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2017)

The sight of 20-ton plus whales floating perfectly vertically in the ocean void while sleeping was mindblowing. I know next to nothing about the sleeping habits of sea creatures but the subject fascinates me. IIRC sharks must remain mobile at all times to avoid drowning so they move even when they sleep, but it had never occurred to me how whales might sleep.


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah that scene sparked a bit of debate round mine T & P I was wondering what sort of breath they have to take before having a kip.  Next scene was them descending to the bottom for over an hour so that answered it. The sight of them vertical and motionless was quite surreal. Bloody love this programme.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 20, 2017)

S☼I said:


> My daughter watched it with us and got very emotional about the albatrosses. Proper sobbing when their chick left. And I KNEW there was going to be bad news at the end. I was looking at Mrs SI going "should we turn it off" but we didn't. More tears.


((cats bums daughter)) 
That was me tonight when it showed the discarded plastic drowning and poisoning the beautiful sea creatures . Unfortunately the people who need educating about it are probably not watching.


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2017)

'Shark' on BBC4 straight after was good too. Had what looked like some additional footage from Blue Planet. Baby shark nursery in the mangroves etc. Worth watching.

Shark - Episode 2


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2017)

I’ve sat watching the whole series so far with a lump in my throat.
Aware that as a species ourselves we will not be content until we have eaten or killed everything in the oceans.
Bloody plastic!!!!

Loved the Wandering Albatross section, though very poignant. I didn’t know there are only 16,000 on the planet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> ((cats bums daughter))
> That was me tonight when it showed the discarded plastic drowning and poisoning the beautiful sea creatures . Unfortunately the people who need educating about it are probably not watching.


the people who need educating about it mostly live in asia
5 countries dump more plastic into the oceans than the rest of the world combined
Asia’s rivers send more plastic into the ocean than all other continents combined
Southeast Asia Generates a Sea of Plastic Garbage - Asia Sentinel
Oceans of Plastic: Fixing Indonesia’s Marine Debris Pollution Laws


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> This is a prime example of why the licence fee is worth every penny. BBC at its grandest.



^^^^^THIS

They went to the Galapagos Islands, swam around for a few weeks, found nothing, then had to come back the following year. The BBC Natural History Unit is the only organisation on earth capable of doing shit like that


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the people who need educating about it mostly live in asia
> 5 countries dump more plastic into the oceans than the rest of the world combined
> Asia’s rivers send more plastic into the ocean than all other continents combined
> Southeast Asia Generates a Sea of Plastic Garbage - Asia Sentinel
> Oceans of Plastic: Fixing Indonesia’s Marine Debris Pollution Laws


Granted they maybe the biggest offenders but you only have to walk along the northeast coast or the north west of Wales where I was last week to see that we have a problem. I was at Durham Lumiere last night and the amount of disposable cups/lids/polystyrene trays disposed of down by the riverside was infuriating. Not sure of the mindset of the litter louts,  'oh it's a big event they must have someone to pick up my shite'. How fucking hard can it be to carry it till you see a bin? There were loads of hot food/drink vendors along the 27 exhibitions with bins. Nah, I'll leave my crap on the walls to fall into the river .


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Granted they maybe the biggest offenders but you only have to walk along the northeast coast or the north west of Wales where I was last week to see that we have a problem. I was at Durham Lumiere last night and the amount of disposable cups/lids/polystyrene trays disposed of down by the riverside was infuriating. Not sure of the mindset of the litter louts,  'oh it's a big event they must have someone to pick up my shite'. How fucking hard can it be to carry it till you see a bin? There were loads of hot food/drink vendors along the 27 exhibitions with bins. Nah, I'll leave my crap on the walls to fall into the river .


Yeh. I recognised offenders elsewhere in my mostly live in Asia. Dispiriting that so many people here find it an unbearable burden to carry plastic bottles to a bin


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes, it looks amazing and makes us appreciate the natural world that little bit more. And that's always to be applauded.

However.........

For all the kudos it has received (mostly deserved) I can't help feeling that it all comes across as a little Disneyfied to me. Too much audience manipulation going on, relying on waves of emotive responses rather too frequently. Cue music! Cue dramatic footage! Cue oohs and aahs! Also, it's starting to come across as rather self-congratulatory too, which is slightly off putting. I know I'm well in the minority here, everyone I know loves it. But it's a tad overrated IMHO and not a patch on the *Life On Earth* trilogy that was made decades ago.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2017)

For me this is the high water mark  (pardon the pun) of nature documentaries.  

The footage is literally astounding. I especially like the other-worldly stuff like the Portuguese man o'war. What a fascinating creature


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 21, 2017)

Watched ep3 last night, coral reef one, HD on a 47 inch TV, it was like having a giant salt water aquarium in my front room, totally beautiful to look at.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 22, 2017)

I was up reading about Man o wars last night. Was convinced they were made up!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the people who need educating about it mostly live in asia
> 5 countries dump more plastic into the oceans than the rest of the world combined
> Asia’s rivers send more plastic into the ocean than all other continents combined
> Southeast Asia Generates a Sea of Plastic Garbage - Asia Sentinel
> Oceans of Plastic: Fixing Indonesia’s Marine Debris Pollution Laws



And how much of the rest of the world's tat production is outsourced to Asia? Because of lower costs resulting from things like weaker environmental protections? It's not Asia that 'needs educating' it's the whole world that needs to stop demanding, and producing, endless rivers of junk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> And how much of the rest of the world's tat production is outsourced to Asia? Because of lower costs resulting from things like weaker environmental protections? It's not Asia that 'needs educating' it's the whole world that needs to stop demanding, and producing, endless rivers of junk.


yeh cos obvs people in asia don't get tat themselves, they export the lot 

clearly everyone's got a part to play in stopping this. but the disproportionate share from asia can't be solved by someone in europe.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2017)

If I have one complaint it's that the bitrate for streaming on iPlayer is not high enough. Busy scenes of moving water and hundreds of fish are a nightmare for compression artifacts.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

Compare and contrast with National Geographic's style:

Portuguese Man-of-War

The BBC/Attenborough combo is world beating.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 26, 2017)

Breathtaking as ever

Pyjama sharks [emoji41]
Mantis Zebra Shrimps [emoji41][emoji41]
The Octopus Whisperer [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

Absolute belter this series


----------



## Saffy (Nov 26, 2017)

That octopus was awesome. 
All my class watch Blue Planet 2 and it makes me so happy they're choosing it over X-Factor.

I'm choosing to believe that they don't watch it on catch-up.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2017)

Literally amazing once again. We may not lead the field in much anymore, but Britain produces the best nature documentaries in the world.

And the Weedy Sea Dragons, what odd but beautiful looking creatures. And as for the cuttlefish...


----------



## stockwelljonny (Nov 26, 2017)

RainbowTown said:


> Yes, it looks amazing and makes us appreciate the natural world that little bit more. And that's always to be applauded.
> 
> However.........
> 
> For all the kudos it has received (mostly deserved) I can't help feeling that it all comes across as a little Disneyfied to me. Too much audience manipulation going on, relying on waves of emotive responses rather too frequently. Cue music! Cue dramatic footage! Cue oohs and aahs! Also, it's starting to come across as rather self-congratulatory too, which is slightly off putting. I know I'm well in the minority here, everyone I know loves it. But it's a tad overrated IMHO and not a patch on the *Life On Earth* trilogy that was made decades ago.


Yes it’s all a bit formulaic,stylised and self satisfied. Would rather see programmes about the state of the oceans and human impact that might not be so pretty and saleable worldwide would be more genuinely educational.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 26, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> Yes it’s all a bit formulaic,stylised and self satisfied. Would rather see programmes about the state of the oceans and human impact that might not be so pretty and saleable worldwide would be more genuinely educational.



... said no one, ever.


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2017)

Never seen those sea dragon things before. Oddly beautiful. The octopus donning armour /suffocating the shark was ace. That mantis shrimp; little fish didn't stand a chance. And then all that anchovy/dolphin/sealion/whale carnage right at the end. Brilliant programme.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 26, 2017)

I loved the Garibaldi fish going about his daily work shifting out the sea urchins too - you could tell he was grumbling all the while he did it [emoji2]


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 26, 2017)

Girl cried for the second week running - she was afraid for the spider crabs cos she thought they were cute


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2017)

Trust urban75 to have members who find something negative to say about this programme, which is not only beautiful and educational, but also ground-breaking in the techniques used, and has filmed occurrences which experts didn't even know happened, let alone been witnessed. 

Even the Daily Mail can't find anything negative to say about it, and they despise the BBC


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Trust urban75 to have members who find something negative to say about this programme, which is not only beautiful and educational, but also ground-breaking in the techniques used, and has filmed occurrences which experts didn't even know happened, let alone been witnessed.
> 
> Even the Daily Mail can't find anything negative to say about it, and they despise the BBC


they usually find an opportunity to moan that some of it was filmed in a tank rather than the sea


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 26, 2017)

I mean fine - if there was a programme about the state of the oceans and the human impact - sure, I'd watch that too with great interest, but that wasn't and isn't the MO here, so don't.... crab ([emoji57]) what can only be described as rapturous TV for the sake of it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Garibaldi was great. Gutted for Mrs mantis, 20 years having his children and the sniff of another woman and he's off. 
Yes it could be more gritty and not so 'disneyfied', but a bitterly cold November Sunday night it makes me happy. I'll leave doom and gloom for one hour a week ta.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2017)

Correction: the Mail has published a couple or three negative stories, amongst the positive ones

'Plastic didn't kill Blue Planet II whale' says industry | Daily Mail Online

Jaci Stephen is disappointed with Blue Planet II | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2017)

I think there's a strong environmentalist message in the programme that is evident every week. This week they showed how delicate the ecosystem is and how an overabundance or shortage of one species can impact on other species - such as the sea otters, urchins and kelp


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 26, 2017)

I knew about the kelp forest but sea grass??? The programme gets better & better


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2017)

It was only a few seconds long and not particularly groundbreaking but the scene at the beginning showing the sea cucumbers grabbing some other species' eggs with their weird tentacle hands and greedily stuffing the entire hand into their mouths was great and rather cartoon-like. Reminded me of Patrick Star.

I'd love to go for a dive at the spot where the spider crabs go to shed their old exoskeletons. Looked mental. I was half expecting Newt off Aliens popping up somewhere and starting to scream.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 28, 2017)

Garibaldi Fish tending their crop.
Sea dragons.
Sea otters.
Love it.
Haters will hate.


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2017)

The sea dragons were as bizarre as the weirdest alien conjured up by a B-movie sci-fy scriptwriter. Though no more than the fish with the see-through skull, or so many other sea species. Amazing how little we (at least we laymen) still know about the creatures populating two thirds of the planet.


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2017)

FFS... 

Lobster found with Pepsi logo 'tattoo' fuels fears over ocean litter


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2017)

That was incredible - the sea lion tuna chase, and the aerial combat between skuas and puffins. Wow.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2017)

I always thought puffins were flightless, like a sort of penguin. Handsome birds though.

The rockpool stuff was great too. Starfish are so easy on the eye


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I always thought puffins were flightless, like a sort of penguin. Handsome birds though.
> 
> The rockpool stuff was great too. Starfish are so easy on the eye


I couldn't help thinking of them all as Patricks


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2017)

I was glad they didn't do too much penguin material. I'm a bit penguined out with nature documentaries. 

Looks like next is gonna concentrate on how man is fucking up the ocean, and what can be done. That should appease some on this thread/annoy the Mail.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 3, 2017)

D'wards said:


> The rockpool stuff was great too. Starfish are so easy on the eye



The speeded up rockpool stuff was fantastic, I thought. There's a full-on war in there, just happening too slowly for normal human perception to really notice.

I also liked that the sealion/tuna sequences were basically chasing up a fisherman's tale.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2017)

I wonder if Blue Planet is a money spinner for the BBC? It obviously costs a shitload to make, but cos of the "unique way the BBC is funded" is means they can open the purse strings for a flagship show like this with terrific results. 

I wonder if Netflix have considered getting into nature documentaries or if they just think there's no point what with the BBC and all


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 3, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I wonder if Blue Planet is a money spinner for the BBC? It obviously costs a shitload to make, but cos of the "unique way the BBC is funded" is means they can open the purse strings for a flagship show like this with terrific results.



The big flagship Natural History Unit programmes are usually co-produced with other broadcasters, presumably exchanging the underwriting of the production costs for territorial rights. The Chinese company Tencent has a production credit on BPII


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm sure we can all agree that Arctic Skuas are utter bastards! ((puffins))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 3, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I wonder if Blue Planet is a money spinner for the BBC? It obviously costs a shitload to make, but cos of the "unique way the BBC is funded" is means they can open the purse strings for a flagship show like this with terrific results.
> 
> I wonder if Netflix have considered getting into nature documentaries or if they just think there's no point what with the BBC and all


It's why they have the 10 minute diary at the end from what i understood. Makes up the time to an hour that is used by adverts when they sell to commercial channels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2017)

The Blue Planet and Planet Earth are the Beeb's (or rather BBC Worldwide) most profitable shows


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 4, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I'm sure we can all agree that Arctic Skuas are utter bastards! ((puffins))



Descended from Velociraptors.


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2017)

The rockpool was like an episode of The Trap Door


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 5, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I'm sure we can all agree that Arctic Skuas are utter bastards! ((puffins))



Agreed.
To this day it makes me laugh whenever I remember discussion on here about the last Blue Planet where it was decided (after that horrible sequence of some killer whales deliberately thrashing up bow waves to tip a seal cub into the drink) that orca were officially "the cunts of the sea". I think of it every time I see their smiling black and white deaths' heads now.
So it is declared: skuas are officially the cunts of the air.

I'm not sure the sea lions hunting tuna are making *that* many mental leaps towards complex communication but it made for an astonishing sequence - drone footage really really helping you understand what is happening, not just for the flash of it all.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2017)

ringo said:


> The rockpool was like an episode of The Trap Door


Yes! I was trying to think which stop motion thingy it reminded me of and that's it. 

Sealions/tuna just ace this week. I'll miss this when it's over. Gonna put a wet Sunday aside for a joint and a binge of the whole thing sometime I think.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2017)

Pufflings!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2017)

The Baftas should just pop a gong in the post now for the cinematography for that time lapsed, zooming out shot of the eroded cliffs


----------



## D'wards (Dec 5, 2017)

I have the BP1 DVD. I wonder of it'll seem dated in this 1080p world.

The only other nature DVD I own is Life in the Undergrowth.  I like the weird shit when it comes to nature.

In fact, I'd love a Life in the Undergrowth 2 series. C'mon David, let's start working on that.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 6, 2017)

Once again just sat there gawping my way through it [emoji3]

The elephant seals' scrapping was just pure apocalyptic carnage,so, so brutal 

Puffins suffering the equivalent of the workhouse, slogging their guts out only to be robbed before they got home 

Mega. Everyone on the thread should boycott the environmental final episode to annoy the posters who lobbied for it


----------



## Mordi (Dec 6, 2017)

D'wards said:


> In fact, I'd love a Life in the Undergrowth 2 series. C'mon David, let's start working on that.



Could do with more Life of Plants and all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 10, 2017)

Just catching up on this in NZ and have had to stop at the end of ep 2 as my mind has been fucking blown by the deep sea vents producing hydrocarbons and therefore producing the building blocks of all life on earth and therefore I feel like I have just seen god


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2017)

Literal fish bothering and turtle dogging


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 13, 2017)

Brilliant series. Looked forward to every programme.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm not seeing the "this is how we filmed it" bits cos of pesky ads on NZ TV


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2017)

A 100m long pile of crabs!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2017)

Sunday nights are a bit boring without Blue Planet.



That and Detectorists finishing the same week means I might as well get rid of my telly now.


----------

